# Jenny is having pups



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Jenny is having pups and has just had her first check up with the vet.
She is fit and well and has put on a whloe 4 ounces LOL.
Begining to spread out a little and now doesnt want to go out for her daily walk.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awwwww congrats! gd luck  x


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Thanks this will be Jennys second litter

Dad is Tyson


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww cute! i cant wait to see the pics of her growing!  x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You posted on a different thread ....



mandyschihuahuas said:


> As a KC Accredited Breeder I would recomend visiting any breeder and seeing how the dogs and puppies interact. See both parents and ask lots of questions.
> If its local which you said it is visit first go home think on the answeers to your questions and make an informed decision rather than just one from the heart.


I'm curious what it means to be a KC Accredited breeder? What do you have to do to be accredited?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> You posted on a different thread ....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious what it means to be a KC Accredited breeder? What do you have to do to be accredited?


yeah that was on my post lol


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> You posted on a different thread ....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious what it means to be a KC Accredited breeder? What do you have to do to be accredited?


My Kennel Club page
The Kennel Club - Assured Breeder

To become a KC acredited breeder you need to adhere to the following 

Assured Breeder Scheme Requirements and Recommendations - The Kennel Club


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Jenny is loving her boiled egg today


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats! Those are going to be some beautiful pups, from the looks of mom and dad. Keep us updated!!!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Congrats! Those are going to be some beautiful pups, from the looks of mom and dad. Keep us updated!!!



They had lovely pups the last time so fingers crosssed


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Jenny is begining to get a little podgy LOL and her nipples swelling and finding it hard going.
I have stopped walking her as she just sits down and refuses to budge bless her.
Her birthing box is ready and she is in and out of it getting use to the new surroundings.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never heard of Kennel Club Assured. Parents are good looking dogs- I adore long coats.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

mandyschihuahuas said:


> Jenny is begining to get a little podgy LOL and her nipples swelling and finding it hard going.
> I have stopped walking her as she just sits down and refuses to budge bless her.
> Her birthing box is ready and she is in and out of it getting use to the new surroundings.


awww cute! i cant wait for pics! XD x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> I've never heard of Kennel Club Assured. Parents are good looking dogs- I adore long coats.


It is a UK thing.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

KittynKahlua said:


> I've never heard of Kennel Club Assured. Parents are good looking dogs- I adore long coats.


Its a scheme through the UK Kennel Club where breeders who meet very stringent guidelines, vetting and inspection can become Assured Breeders (previously called the Accredited Breeder scheme)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

mandyschihuahuas said:


> Its a scheme through the UK Kennel Club where breeders who meet very stringent guidelines, vetting and inspection can become Assured Breeders (previously called the Accredited Breeder scheme)


To be honest, these don't look to be 'very stringent' guidelines to me. Seems that they would be the standard average things that people would expect when they buy a dog. Registration papers, shot records, breedings dogs have identification.

Assured Breeder Scheme Requirements and Recommendations - The Kennel Club

Mandy, do you do any health testing on your dogs? Heart, patellas, eyes? I understand the UK doesn't require that as the CCA does here, but with LP so common in our breed and PRA a problem as well, I'm wondering if you do any health screenings? I understand that chiari malformation is becoming a problem in the UK as well in Chi's. Do you do any screenings for that with your breeding stock?


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

You are correct that there is no requirement for health screening but I have my vet thoroughly examine and look at progressive retinal atrophy and patellas. I also offer a 1 year Helath guarantee on all my Chihuahuas.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Jenny is not liking the hot weather


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor girl. Tell Jenny, I don't like the hot weather, either.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> To be honest, these don't look to be 'very stringent' guidelines to me. Seems that they would be the standard average things that people would expect when they buy a dog. Registration papers, shot records, breedings dogs have identification.



Unfortunately whilst I agree with you many Breeders dont do the "standard average" and I have read and heard of many horror stories about people buying what they thought was a pure Chihuahua only to find out later it wasnt and many horror stories about puppy farms.

I have been breeding for many years and I HAVE TRIED TO PROVIDE THE SORT OF SERVICE AND SUPPORT THAT I WOULD LIKE IF I WAS BUYING A CHIHUAHUA PUPPY. 
I dont confess to being the best breeder but am striving to try and achieve that.
Any advice and constructive criticism is always welcome.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Trimmed her nails today and gave her a refreshing wash.
Trimmed her hair back from her private bits and around her nipples.
Jenny is growing nicely and is now a little porker.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe what a Pretty mommy to be...


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> Awe what a Pretty mommy to be...


Jenny has a lovely sweet temperament although she has taken a particular liking to my husband and spends most evenings curled up on his lap.

Only 8 days to go (unless she is late).
She is healthy, eating well although finding it tough due to the warm weather.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Jenny is a little off her food today and her temperature has slightly changed so dont think it will be long now. Hoping for a daytime birth LOL


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Woohoo! Can't wait! We're all expecting lots of pics.  Hope everything goes perfect with the birth.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

A bit early, too! I hope everything goes smoothly, I will keep you and sweet Jenny in my thoughts. Let us know!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Yes too early really but today Jenny seems a little more perky eating well and normal temperature so hoping she goes another few days.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

*Jenny the Porker*


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

She looks like she's going to pop! I can't wait to see the puppies!!


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

omg i cant wait to see puppy pics there going to be beautiful, the momma n poppa are adorable n gorgeous!!!! GL ahh i love puppies.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, she's so big! Can't wait to see the puppies. Such a pretty mama. Keep us updated, please.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh wow she is about to pop... She is adorable though..Can't wait to see those sweet babies.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi oh boy am i excited thank you for shareing all the fun with us how is momy and wheres those cuties anyday now?


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Jenny is waddling like a duck LOL


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Jenny is in labour so will keep you all updated


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Good Luck sending prayers your way for a safe easy delivery!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck to you and Jenny!!!!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Jenny has not been well and had an awful time in delivery which resulted in a C-section.
Unfortunately one of the pups was still born but she has a lovely little girl.
Jenny is recovering and has also been spayed as it is unfair to put her through another pregnancy.
Pup is feeding very well and weighed in at 3.53 Oz
Will post pics up soon


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

so sorry Jenny had an awful time at delivery and had to have a c section and the loss of one of her babies.
Get well soon Jenny.I will be praying for your speedy recovery.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about the pup that didn't make it.  I'm so glad that Jenny is okay, though. I hope she recovers from her surgery quickly. Can't wait to see the little girl.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of the pup. Glad Jenny and the other pup are okay. I hope Jenny heals quickly and everything goes well with the new little one. Good luck!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*jenny n baby*

i hope everything goes well w the new pup-will u b keeping her?i have a foster named angel who had 5 pups 20dys ago(1 blue boy,1 blue girl,1 choc boy,1 lav/fawn girl n 1 male who was born dk choc but his color is changing).over half of the bottom of his hair shaft is now lite silver w dk choc on the tips n a dark streak down his back.im wondering if he might end up sable.y was the c-section necessary?years ago,my pom-kerrie-needed a c-section cuz the pup tried coming out sideways.tried everything but she had to have the c-section.she,also,had 2 pups.they thought he was dead but after 20min of working on him he came thru.its funny-i,also,have a 4 1/2mth old lav/fawn w green eyes n she keeps trying to lay w them.she was so curious that when they turned 2wks i let her sniff them n she just turned around n went to sleep w them.when u get time post some pics of mom w her new pup.good luck.




?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

How are dear Jenny and her little baby doing today? I am thinking of them!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

I am distraught Jenny was feeding puppy well and seemed fine considering her C-section but unfortunately this morning she had a heart attack and passed away. I am now having to feed the puppy every two hours which is difficult whilst grieving for my lovely Jenny. it hurts so much right now.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear Jenny passed away. Must be a real shock! 
Hope the puppy makes it. Sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OMG! :'( that is so sad! good luck to that little puppy and you and R.I.P. to jenny and the lost baby  x


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Jenny was a beautiful girl. She went to be at the rainbow bridge with her baby. And she left you a gift to remind you of her, the sweet baby puppy that is still in this world. Good luck with the puppy and know that Jenny is at peace and watching over you and her baby.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Omg, I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Jenny.  I hope her baby makes it. Good luck. My heart goes out to you right now.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know what you are going through,it's so tough and a lot of tears are shed,I have just had to put my cat to sleep ,HUGS TO YOU and I hope the little baby pulls through


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Lots of love, hugs and prayers for you and the baby.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Thanks to you all for your kind words all I have done is cry all day. the puppy is feeding well and I am not looking forward to a long night.
one of my other girls Summer is due anyday so hopefully when she has her pup(s) I can try and get her to foster Jennys pup.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so so so sorry for your loss 
Hugs x


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

im sooo sorry about jenny.handfeeding her pup might b difficult but she left u a little piece of her.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

have never had a 48 hour like the past couple of days. It was heart breaking to lose my little Jenny.
However last night Summer had two little girls and has also fostered Jennys pup which is so wonderful.
I am still in floods of tears and the pain is terrible but the lows and highs of the past 48 hours have been amazing yet heart aching in one.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I am so happy to hear that the birth of Summer's puppies went well. She looks like a very happy momma. So glad she took in Jenny's little pup too. Jenny can rest in peace now knowing her puppy is being cared for.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of Jenny and her precious pup. I am glad that Summer's delivery went well and she has adopted Jenny's pup. I know that will be better for both you and the pup. I hope all continues to go well.


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of pretty Jenny and her pup. But very glad to hear that Summer has taken the little girl in with her pups and is doing well. Sending lots of warm thoughts your way. Rest In Peace Jenny.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So happy that Summer has taken the baby in and that Summers labor and delivery went well. Jenny can watch from above as her baby grows good and strong with a good doggy momma to take care of her.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so very sad for all your loss  my heart breaks for you. I think it is amazing that summer is fostering Jenny's pup. Sending lots of prayers and hugs!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Words cannot describe the loss you are going through, my eyes are crying to write this.
I am so sorry. But she left a little one to carry on her legacy. And she will always live on through her little baby.

Hugs and kisses Regina


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are being sent your way!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Summer is well and all three puppies are feeding well and gaining weight. Will post some more pics up soon.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)




----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I was just thinking about your puppies and Summer and wondering how Jenny's little girl was doing. Is that her in the photo? She is super cute.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I was just thinking about your puppies and Summer and wondering how Jenny's little girl was doing. Is that her in the photo? She is super cute.


Summer has done a wonderful job and the white girl is Jennys little angel


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

white chihuahua puppy.MOV - YouTube


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww, she's so cute! Thank you for sharing. 

Will you be keeping her?


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I so sorry for your loss it brought back memory's of last summer. My Shih-tzu had pups she had 4 one was still born. Three days after giving birth my sweet Gloria died she left me 3 baby's to raise. Apparently there was another pup that didn't come out and she got an Infection and she died on the way to the hospital she showed no signs that anything was wrong until an hour before she passed away. I raised her 3 pups in a flood of tears all lived and all but one went to good homes with friends of mine I kept one of course so I can watch them grow up and grow old. One went to the father of the pups one went to my best friend and I kept one I know exactly what you must be going through and I'm very glad to hear that Summer took on the rearing of the little one. My heart goes out to you for your loss.


----------

